# Whats your #1 pick for a carry gun?



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

I just got my CWP and I'm going to buy a new handgun and want to know your opinion on the best carry gun.....want something small and easy to conceal w/ a big punch....


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Glock 23 for me


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

For a pocket gun, the AMT .45 in stainless steel, never wear a blued gun near the skin, it will rust in no time. In a holster under a loose shirt, Glock 27 .40.



Under a jacket, Safariland under the shoulder holster with a Para Ordnance P12 .45 and 2 extra clips in the other side of the holster.



Skippy


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I never leave home without my Glock 27 or my Sig 239. Fixing to add a subcompact Springfield XD .357 in the rotation.


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

ive got a H&K usp compact 40 .....im looking for something smaller than that...not sure what though


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

S&W 642 with Crimson Trace laser grips.


----------



## fishknot (Apr 26, 2008)

kimber ultra carry 45


----------



## rebel5o (Mar 14, 2008)

Glock 27!


----------



## NoCents (Feb 13, 2009)

Glock 27 40 cal subcompact. How long did it take to get the CWP? I mailed my application the end of November.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a Springfield Ultra Compact .45 that I use for ccw. It's basically a small 1911, but with a high-capacity double stacked magazine. I'm going to start looking for one with a single stack magazine in the near future, since it will have a thinner profile. I think it will be the perfect ccw for me, since I'm partial to that platform and caliber. I've heard of some people having problems with the downsized 1911s, but mine has never had a problem and I've been using it since 1994.

Smitty


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Sig P232 small effective.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/u0-oinyjsk0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

Glock 27


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Kahr 9 mm

Stainless steel and polymer,.... single stack ...holds 7 plus 1.

Very concealable, lightweight and good quality


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

Smith hammerless snubby 38 and a Para Ordnance Warthog


----------



## bcn31 (May 22, 2008)

> *NoCents (2/13/2009)*Glock 27 40 cal subcompact. How long did it take to get the CWP? I mailed my application the end of November.


Pulled this from the state web site for you. "Once the Division of Licensing has your complete application, it will take about 90 days for the Division to process it and notify you of the outcome. Processing may take longer than 90 days if additional information regarding criminal records must be obtained."


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *bcn31 (2/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *NoCents (2/13/2009)*Glock 27 40 cal subcompact. How long did it take to get the CWP? I mailed my application the end of November.
> ...


Use to take a month or so, now with all this Obama crap its taking well over 90 days insome cases that I have heard. Record numbers are getting CCW


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Springfield XD.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sig 239, 357 auto


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I carried a glock 27 for 5 years, i just bought a kel-tec 380 and now carry that. Alot lighter and alot more comfortable. If i cant protect myself with 7 rounds of 380 im ready to check out cause ive got myself in some really bad shit.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

It took me less than 24 hrs for mine!!!...no criminal record what so ever is the answer....but still waiting on my Utah permit....through the FBI being out-of-state. 

And I still like my sig 230sl for a carry gun....nice and compact...just need to carry an extra mag.:letsdrink 

For the car just got a s&w sigma ve 40... I like the polymer frame with the stainless slide...don't have to worry about condensation as much and holds 14+1


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ditchdoctor81 (2/13/2009)*Glock 23 for me


well, i don't have my CCW yet, but i'm getting the 23.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *John B. (2/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *ditchdoctor81 (2/13/2009)*Glock 23 for me
> ...


I love my 23. I also have the new G22RTF, picked it up 2 weeks ago. Now all I need is the 27 & 35& I'll have the whole .40 family :letsdrink

I've shot the 27 quite a few times, but I don't like how it fits in my hand. I'm much more comfortablewith the 23 as an edc. I'm 6'1", 215lbs &the G23 in a comptac c-tac pretty much disappears.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

<CENTER><TABLE dir=ltr cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=599 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center><SPAN lang=EN>

Here you go S&W 340 model .357 with crimson trace laser grip and DeSantis Nemisis pocket holster














SKU: 163060 </TD></TR><TR><TD><SPAN lang=EN>

Model: 340 
Caliber: .357MAG/.38+P 
Capacity: 5 Rounds 
Barrel Length: 1 7/8" 
Front Sight: Black Blade Front 
Rear Sight: Fixed 
Grip: Rubber Grips 
Frame: Small - Centennial Style 
Finish: Matte 
Overall Length: 6 3/8" 
Material: Scandium Alloy/Titanium/Stainless Steel 
Weight Empty: 12 oz. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>


----------



## GIG (Feb 6, 2009)

The Keltec's are great I cary the 3AT (.380) a true CCW they also make a9mm the P11 & the PF9, the PF9 Is the smallest 9mm available its a single stack therefore thinner than the older version P11 double stack. I checked out all three and after carring the 3AT the PF9 seemed like a brick. It just depends on you. Consider summer weather, shorts and T shirts, where are you going to put that 1911. As previously stated if you can't defend yourself with 7 rounds of .380 your in deep anyway. Shop arround got mine at Buck & Bass, Mikes doesn't carry them, Jays is too high and I think Outcast can get them.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bought my wife a S&W M&P 340CT hammerless in .357 but I find myself carrying it now. The Sig P220 .45 stays in the truck unless I have to go on base.....


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a Glock 23 and a S&W 642. I find myself carrying the S&W more often because it fits inmy pocketeasily and when itsin theUncle Mikes pocket holster, no one can can tell its there. 

Justin


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Glock 27 no questions asked.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

For me, its the KelTec 3AT(.380). Not the most powerful round you can carry, but it is dang small and light. I simply drop it in my front pants pocket and go about my business. You would never know it was there unless I pull it out.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

i was thinking a Beretta 92fs 



like this but white grips 












or this


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

I am a big boy so I carry a XDM 40cal with a red dot sight asa cw. Nice and light and with 16+1, enough ammo to do what I need to.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *DLo (2/13/2009)*<CENTER><TABLE dir=ltr cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=599 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center><SPAN lang=EN>
> 
> Here you go S&W 340 model .357 with crimson trace laser grip and DeSantis Nemisis pocket holster
> 
> ...


Next on my list, thats a badass carry piece.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I like my glock 23. I just added a set of crimson trace laser grips.Best money i ever spent! i got a great deal on the grips from ebay. paid half of what they go for in stores.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I like my Glock 27, but I'm fixing to get a Kahr PM40. I have an uncle with the Kahr and it's very nice...smaller, lighter, and just as good of a shooter as the 27.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

this is what i just bought. you can carry it in a blue jean pocket.it 

is .410 or 45 colt (lots of punch). you only get two shots so it is 

for somebody who can shoot. 

http://www.lipseys.com/eImages/texaxdefender.jpg


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Im getting a 38 from my dads collection. It sounds like we have a malitia on here!


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

> *King Crab (2/14/2009)*Im getting a 38 from my dads collection. It sounds like we have a malitia on here!




that would be a militia also considering the national guard is not the militia anymore we could start a new militia system up and prepare for the soviet invasion. or the upcoming zombie apocalypse, or the rise of of the mole people from the planets core to destroy humanity after some greedy oil men kill there king for drilling rights.........this is why i dont talk very much when in public


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

S&W Hammerless Airweight .38 w/Fobus Paddle holster, if i cant get out of whatever I got into w/5+P rounds, I shouldnt have been there in the first place !


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

BersaThunder 380 - comes in several variants. Hell of a little gun for +/-$300 Ubers off Fairfiled had a few last week - not sure what they have now as every shop is having trouble keeping the shelves stocked


----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

well i would say a glock good gun 

*Size dosent matters .... The weight is what counts .....*


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *rigrunner05 (2/13/2009)*I just got my CWP and I'm going to buy a new handgun and want to know your opinion on the best carry gun.....want something small and easy to conceal w/ a big punch....


I'll repeat it over and over and over..........small frame .357 revolver. Never CC an autoloader unless you are LEO, Military or a "rare Individual" (like an NRA instructor or specialized security). Due to a myriad of reasons.......in the hands of the "average joe" an autoloader is too unreliable as a CCW.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree that a revolver is much more simple and reliable than an autoloader for most folks but I don't know that I would go with a .357. It's too much recoil for most in a small revolver , particularly the airweights.

.38 is enough to stop most threats, especially in the +P variation.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *xl883lo (2/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *rigrunner05 (2/13/2009)*I just got my CWP and I'm going to buy a new handgun and want to know your opinion on the best carry gun.....want something small and easy to conceal w/ a big punch....
> ...




That is why I practice all the time. At least once a week if not twice. The guys at the range think I am crazy. They are right. If you dont practice with an auto then you are going to find yourself in pretty untennable situation. I know we have mentioned this on another thread but keeping them clean at least once a week is a must for an auto. My next gun will be a either a 44 mag or a 357 mag. I think I would like the 44 but obviously not for carry, that one would stay in the truck.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *welldoya (2/15/2009)*I agree that a revolver is much more simple and reliable than an autoloader for most folks but I don't know that I would go with a .357. It's too much recoil for most in a small revolver , particularly the airweights.
> 
> .38 is enough to stop most threats, especially in the +P variation.


The nice thing about the .357 is you have the option of "Low Velocity" or cheapo.38's, +P's or .357.....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a nice option but the .357 is generally more expensive, and/orlarger and heavier.

That's the trade-off when deciding on a CCW. Lightweight, shootabilityand concealability are usually had at the sacrifice of larger calibers.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *welldoya (2/15/2009)*That is a nice option but the .357 is generally more expensive, and/orlarger and heavier.
> 
> That's the trade-off when deciding on a CCW. Lightweight, shootabilityand concealability are usually had at the sacrifice of larger calibers.


You're right about the cost but personally I think that aside there is very little difference if you get a high end gun. Look at the J frame S&W's. AS&W mod 60 (.357) is 22.5 oz and a S&W mod 36 (.38) is 20.4 oz.......a little heavier but not much difference. If you want to go to something like a S&W mod 340 (.357) ormod 360PD (.357)they are12 oz which is as light as any S&W made (too light for even .38 +P's if you ask me). But as you pointed out the cost can get kind of steep with the 340's and 360's at about $900-$1100 MSRP and $650-$800 discount....


----------



## robertyb (Oct 15, 2007)

I currently carry a S&W 2"in.38S&W. I have a Ruger LCP on order that will be my new carry pistol. 

What do you guys have against an Auto as a carry piece? I would guess that the Kel-Tecs, Rugers and Glocks are the most common carry pistols in Georgia. All Autos.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

ParaOrdance P-12 and 1 extra mag, both in IBW Bianchi holster and mag carrier.Charles Daly 1911 Officer's Model(3.5 barrel, single stack mag) with 2 spare mags in a butt pack carrier.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

For me , the 642 at 15 oz and capable of shooting +P is the perfect compromise.I just wouldn't want to go any lighter, particularly in a .357. And any heavier tends to weight down the pocket. If you are belt-carrying and have a good holster and stout belt, weight becomes less of an issue.

There have been some problems with the LCP (hence the recall) so I just don't know if I would trust my life to one. If you have an auto that you have shot a lot and have had no FTF's, and you have confidence in it,then by all means, go with it.


----------



## mistout2 (Nov 7, 2008)

Nothin fancy,I believe in the tried an true 12gauge,works every time


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *mistout2 (2/15/2009)*Nothin fancy,I believe in the tried an true 12gauge,works every time


where exactly do you conceal that :moon


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Ruger LCP, and I'm still waiting on my permit. They cashed my check first week in Nov. And there is no history that would slow down the process, just a shitload of app's!!!


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

The problem I have is that I'm usually in shorts and a T shirt. Kind of hard to carry much and have it concealed with nothing to conceal it in and I ain't gonna walk around with a fanny pack.



I have a Springfield XD-40 that I keep in the truck though and I love it. I had a Para-Ordnance P45 Stainless Limited Edition before that but it was just too damn heavy to slip into a jacket pocket if I wanted to carry it. Sold it to a friend...



Personally, if I was looking for a weapon to carry on me, I'd look for a small revolver that has some knock down power (don't go too small in caliber).


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

For small with a big punch i usually carry "The Noisy Cricket"


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a buddy with a LCP, its an awesome little gun to just throw in your pocket. I wasn't big fan of shooting it until he had the recall done on it,as a"we're sorry for the inconvenience"deal they sent him a new clip that has small lip on the bottom that hooks under your bottom finger. Without that it feels like the gun wants to jump out of your hand when shooting.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Recommend a handgun that is lightweight and fits your hand. Seen folks show up to a NRA handgun class with small 22s that don't fit the hand, that the lady couldn't pull the slide back, or that recoiled too much. Need a handgun you are willing to carry just about everyday, that is reliable and has enough power to convince the bad guy to leave you alone,that you don't mind shooting and that you will shoot a lot. 

Personally, I like theKalTec 380 or a small 5 shot 357 revolver. Have both and alternate carrying those. Like to carrymy Ruger P345 but it is too heavy for everyday carry.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Like I said earlier, I've got a 642 and it's good for most circumstances but a little bulky if wearing some types of shorts.

I had thought about getting an LCP after they get the bugs worked out but found out that Sig is coming out with a similar .380 called a P-238 and also hear that Taurus is coming out with one. So the LCP won't be the only game in town. Ruger is really messing up on this one. Not only did they let it go before the proper quality control but they are not making enough of them to make them readily available.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

The .44 Magnum delivers a large, heavy bullet with high velocity for a handgun. 










"Do you feel lucky? Well, do you punk?" "Go ahead, make my day!"<BR style="CLEAR: both">


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

SA Compact .45 or a Taurus 651 .357 mag.


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang:



Some of you guys carry some pretty big guns for cc. Of course I am only 5'10" and weigh 160 lbs.



Anyway, I have two LCP's never a failure before or after the recall. I think I may have already posted that I have my own range. I may fire the LCP once a week or twice a day, it has been very reliable. This is what I am comfortable with and carry every day. I can strip the gun down and clean it in 5-10 minutes at most. 



My wife carries a 642 which, to me, is a great carry for someone who is not comfortable or willing to make the commitment to keeping an auto clean. 



When Sig comes out with the P-238, I will own at least one of those, thanks for the heads up on it. I love Sig's.



FO


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

I think thats what im going to go with....i really like how small and light the kel-tec is...


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Freedom Outlaw (2/16/2009)*Dang:
> 
> When Sig comes out with the P-238, I will own at least one of those, thanks for the heads up on it. I love Sig's.
> 
> FO


Is it going to be smaller than the sig p230sl??


----------



## Seaspots (Dec 3, 2008)

Make sure you look at the WALTHER PPK, .380. A very sweet weapon.

Bob


----------



## Too TALL (Jan 30, 2009)

Springfield xd 40 cal. sub compact


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The Sigs haven't been released yet. If the price is reasonable, I'm in onone of them for sure.

Here's something I read on it :

The Sig P238 is sized to attack the Ruger LCP market, but it is a completely different animal.

The P238 is a single action, .380 ACP gun. I got to work the trigger doing some dry firing at the Sig exhibit today. The trigger was nice! A light, crisp pull and break. I was actually surprised how much I liked the trigger. I guess I had been dry firing too many DAO pocket guns during the day, so when I made my way to the P238 late in the afternoon, I was expecting a poor trigger. Nope?the trigger on the floor model was quite nice.

The thumb safety worked well. It clicked on and off in a decisive manner: not too hard, but not too easy either. When obtaining a grip on the gun, the thumb can easily sweep the safety off. The safety is obviously much smaller than on a full-sized 1911, but it is usable.

The sights are nice! SIGLITE night sights were on the demonstration model, and they were far better than anything on a LCP, Kel-Tec, or Taurus TCP. You can actually use these sights.

Overall, I like the gun. The only negative thing that jumps out at me are the grip panels. There is something about the vertical grooves that make me dislike the look. If I replaced those with something more aesthetically pleasing, I?m sure it would make all the difference to me.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead Damn you guys! This thread made me go out tonight and buy me another gun and the wife ain't too happy. Well, she really took it better than I thought but said "No more guns! You have enough.":baby I told it would be a good gun for her if she decided she wanted to carry one and she did say she liked how it felt even though she hates guns.



I got the Smith & Wesson Model 642












http://www.snubnose.info/docs/m642.htm



Defiantly an impulse buy but I liked it and walked out with it tonight.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

INteresting. I thought you had to wait.



Scew that, but you bought a very similar gun to what my grandfather carried in his pocket for 50 years. Concealed hammer so you can reach in your pocket and get off a shot without removing or getting caught up in pocket material.



Back in the day, those were the accountant special.



The pearl handles on mine have memories.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Xanadu (2/17/2009)*INteresting. I thought you had to wait.


Not if you have a CCW permit.

Not saying he does or not, just saying if you have one you don't have the wait period.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *Xanadu (2/17/2009)*INteresting. I thought you had to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Funny you say that Hal about the pocket! The very first thing I did was put it into my pocket. 



P.S. You don't have to wait 3 days if you have a permit (but I'm sure you knew that since you said "Screw that")


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *ditchdoctor81 (2/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Xanadu (2/17/2009)*INteresting. I thought you had to wait.
> ...




Yeah, I have a CCW permit... Just never had a gun that was easy to carry... until now:usaflag


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

If you want a WEAPON and not a gun, then I would as a police officer, recomend a Glock 27. Compact, carriesalot of ammo and still has the knockdown power ofa 40 caliber. just my 2 cents.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (2/17/2009)*:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead Damn you guys! This thread made me go out tonight and buy me another gun and the wife ain't too happy. Well, she really took it better than I thought but said "No more guns! You have enough.":baby I told it would be a good gun for her if she decided she wanted to carry one and she did say she liked how it felt even though she hates guns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i worked at a gun store for over 6 years and this was the most sold carry gun during that time!


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Keltec 3AT with the slide clip...When its in my pocket only the clip shows andpeople think its a knife. Clip keeps it vertical and at the top of the pocket so you don't have to fish...Light enough to clip in the waist band of my sweat pants to go for a run...I Never leave home without it!

Also likemy Kahr CW40,lays close in the waist bandcovered with a shirt.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *welldoya (2/16/2009)*The Sigs haven't been released yet. If the price is reasonable, I'm in onone of them for sure.
> 
> Here's something I read on it :
> 
> ...


This gun is bigger and looks to be heavier than the kel-tec. Whats the trigger pull on it?

I keep my kel-tec in the zip case it came with full loaded and made a huge mistake the other day and had my books, food, drink, and gun in my hands and dropped the damn case. Thank God it didnt go off. Thats one of the recalls with the ruger lcp. If its loaded and it hits something hard it can go off. I carried the glock 27 over 5 years and its a nice gun but after carring the kel-tec the glock is HUGE. I carry the glock in the winter and kel-tec in the summer.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Chris, you made a fine choice. It's S&W's biggest seller and several gunshops have told me it's their biggest seller also. Did you get the lock or no-lock version ? They came out with a limited run of the no-lock version several months ago.

After financially recovering from the purchase, you should check out the Crimson Trace laser grips for the 642. To me , they are worth the price.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Glock


----------



## molinoj (Feb 19, 2009)

Glock 23 is the best for me. Had my CWP for some time and its works well............If you choose belly belt or outer shirt I recomend clip Ext., 1 more round and fits well in hand. if you ankle holster without clip ext. .40 cal has all the knock down you need and accurate. good thing about Glock, it will hold up to everyday wear and tear, i.e. rain, sweat, cold, hot, does not matter..............keep it under water(not that I recomend) but pull the trigger and it will fire. You will spend a little more than some other brands but if you put your life or others around you on the line..............Glock is the choice. Peace of mind is everything...........Good luck.................Also support the NRA................

MolinoJ


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *molinoj (2/18/2009)*Glock 23 is the best for me. Had my CWP for some time and its works well............If you choose belly belt or outer shirt I recommend clip Ext., 1 more round and fits well in hand. if you ankle holster without clip ext. .40 cal has all the knock down you need and accurate. good thing about Glock, it will hold up to everyday wear and tear, i.e. rain, sweat, cold, hot, does not matter..............keep it under water(not that I recommend) but pull the trigger and it will fire. You will spend a little more than some other brands but if you put your life or others around you on the line..............Glock is the choice. Peace of mind is everything...........Good luck.................Also support the NRA................
> 
> MolinoJ


I think you are talking about the glock 27? Its the model alot of people carry on the ankle. The subcompact 

 

This is the 23. Its pretty much a fullsize. I dont see carrying this model on your ankle. Kinda big and heavy.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice choice Chris,now trust me on this, go online right now and find the crimson trace grip for it. You wont be sorry.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

If you do decide to go with Crimson Trace grips, be sure and do some research to decide which ones you like best. There are 4 different models for the 642, the differences being what they are made of and size of the grips. Personally, I like the 305s. They give you a little more length to hold onto. The 405s are about the same size as the stock grips.

Actually, I just saw a good deal on a couple of pairs of CT grips on another forum. PM me if you are interested and I'll find the link for you if they haven't sold.


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

I actually have 3 642,s one of them is on loan to my dad..more like a gift. One of the other ones came with the factory Crimson Trace grips, I definately recommend this. I have tried to give this one to my wife but she carries a lot when she is kayaking. Get the CT grips.



FO


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i got my LCP back from the recall last week along with an extra clip which i like better than the original for the reason mentioned in an earlier post. i shot it this pastweekend and i think it's gonna be a nice little carry.










here is a pic of the gun with the new clip










if you want to go smaller, a browning .25 auto










and a copy of the browning, a bauer .25 auto


----------

